# fizzy grapefruit juice



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i like my grapefruit/orange juice when it gets a little fizzy. ive been drinking it that way for a couple years, and i've never gotten sick. im assuming its yeast starting to turn the sugars into alcohol, but then i realized that when we buy apple juice, it never gets fizzy unless i leave it out for a long time. but then, the oj i buy is usually fresh squeezed, so many it has more bacteria in it than the pastuerized apple juice. i dont know. any one know what causes grapefruit juice and oj to get fizzy?


----------

